# What was your brand and what's your ADV?



## Silvertongue

Just curious if there's any sort of correlation on flavour profiles. And anyone who used to smoke toasted analogues, I'm keen to try out your ADV 

So mine:

Lucky Strike filter -> MMM's Ashy bac (for now)


----------



## Jan

OK Freaky last night I thought of posting the exact same question.

Camel Filter -> Vikings morning glory (Fruit loops)
-> Vikings RY 4 Cream


----------



## Pixstar

Camel Lights & Winston Red | NOW: ELP Island Ice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan

peter stuyvesant red --> 5 pawns gambit, ELP special reserve, duchess reserve

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 48473
> View attachment 48474



how many smokes did you go through a day?


----------



## Rob Fisher

shaunnadan said:


> how many smokes did you go through a day?



50 odd... I was a heavy smoker! The change in my health with vaping is monumental and that's why it's almost a religion for me now! So so grateful to have found vaping! It really was life changing for me!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## shaunnadan

Rob Fisher said:


> 50 odd... I was a heavy smoker! The change in my health with vaping is monumental and that's why it's almost a religion for me now! So so grateful to have found vaping! It really was life changing for me!



wow!

i was a pack a day but i think the last 2 years that i smoked i increased to about 30 odd.


----------



## LFC

Chesterfield Blue (+-10 a day) >>> ELP Gollums Apple/Paulies Pistachio Ice Cream

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz

Dunhill MasterBlend -> DDD, Coffee cake, Urban Grape


----------



## Stosta

LD Menthol, average a pack a day, unless I was gaming then I would do about 50 every 12 hours.

Now it's XXX with a dash of Tropical Ice, all day, every day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal

40-50 Marlboro Reds per day, World Wonders Stonehenge used to be my ADV, but have moved off tobaccos in favour of fruity liquids over last 6-7 months. Smoked for over forty years, so totally agree with @Rob Fisher regards positive impact vaping has had on my health.


----------



## VapeSnow

Lucky strike filter

Adv- dark coffee chocolate ice cream

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

30 to 40 Camel Black's a day. Now Diy pineapple for the win


----------



## Petrus

Marlboro Lights/Gold 30 a day. Now Metador/Ashy Bac/ELP Special Recerve

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Camel Filters 3 packs a day, now anything but tart or sour, I like my desserts. Still trying to get to a lower nic but I seem to be stuck on 12mg

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide

Camel and then Camel Lights, really prefer the fruity vapes, like that guava blend I can't stop using, now it's like not twenty a day but 20mg a day but have found Wiener Vape Good Boy an excellent substitute


----------



## Silvertongue

VapeSnow said:


> Lucky strike filter
> 
> Adv- dark coffee chocolate ice cream



I was hoping to find another Lucky Strike guy. I'm going to have to try this juice, where do you get it from?


----------



## NewOobY

I was on Peter blues solely, now I vape anything that tastes good to me for that week. Love vaping man, I don't need to stick to one brand - they all basically good and I love that each week it's a different flavor for me - flippen awesome. I remember with stinkies I only smoked Peter blues, everything else tasted k@k.


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Used to be Stuyvesant, they went crap, then Rothmans. Filters not lights.

I am really full of crap when it comes to my juices... only real ADV's for me are Milkman and Moondust... THUS FAR. But I never vape less than 3 juices a day.

But the first guys to open my eyes to that NEXT LEVEL quality were Witchers Brew. Just wow.

I have a time and place for most kinds of flavor ADV's might not be my thing...


----------



## Lord Vetinari

BumbleBee said:


> Camel Filters 3 packs a day, now anything but tart or sour, I like my desserts. Still trying to get to a lower nic but I seem to be stuck on 12mg


You will just die for Moondust if you havent tried it... tart custard. Just blows me away each toot.


----------



## Gizmo

30 - 25 a day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silvertongue said:


> I was hoping to find another Lucky Strike guy. I'm going to have to try this juice, where do you get it from?


It is one of my own creations! I can always send you a bottle when i make a fresh batch.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silvertongue

VapeSnow said:


> It is one of my own creations! I can always send you a bottle when i make a fresh batch.



You're too kind, man. I'm gonna have to turn you down though, don't want to find it's perfect and then I'm hooked on something I can't buy... Let me know if you ever decide to commercialise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Silvertongue said:


> You're too kind, man. I'm gonna have to turn you down though, don't want to find it's perfect and then I'm hooked on something I can't buy... Let me know if you ever decide to commercialise


Ill do that


----------



## GerharddP

Benson and Hedges special mild -> Marlboro gold -> any liquid I have because anything is better than lung cancer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibo

Marlboro gold beyond - pack a day - I change my juice every day, I cant vape the same juice 2 days in a row... anything from fruits to desserts and menthol juices.


----------



## mildly.inked

Camel Double (2 packs a day) - Now my ADV so far is @Mike's MMM Berry Nade but I also buy a few other juices to vape in a seperate tank for the occasional treat or experiment.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Marlboro Lights, pack a day- ADV - VM4


----------

